
$20 bill, not $10, may now feature a woman in favor of keeping Hamilton - ourmandave
http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2016/04/18/20-bill-not-10-may-now-feature-a-woman-in-favor-of-keeping-Hamilton/3031460976606/
======
tomohawk
With the big banks winning more and more, it was only a matter of time before
they got rid of Jackson.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
It's a travesty Jackson was ever on in the first place.

